# 1/8 ounce crappie jigs



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard from many people that crappie jigs work great for spanish mackerel. My concern is throwing them. If I use a 2500 size reel and 20 power pro super slick, will I be able to get a fair distance from a pier.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No you won't get much distance at all. Especially if it's windy at all. Are you sure they're casting them and not using them on Spanish Tree Rigs? I've seen that before. If you want to cast I would use Gotchas. 
I grew up crappie fishing, if you want to cast a 1/8th oz jig you need a light 8-10 foot crappie rod on a nice spinning reel with 4 lb test or 10/2 braid.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes it is crappie marabou jigs. They cast them. And will it really make much difference? It'd the diameter of 6lb test. I'll be using a 2500 size reel. Not sure what rod I should use


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would also be concerned about the hooks. Crappie jigs don't always have a good hook. Most are light wire Aberdeens, and although landing a SM from a boat might be possible I would think that cranking one up to a pier might not work as well. Now, if you're molding your own & using a better hook, that would not be a issue. I've heard of folks using Crappie jigs for Pompano, but they don't make the runs that Spanish might. I agree with Smoothlures, Gotchas or a good spoon from a pier would be my choice rather than crappie jigs.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bigjim5589 said:


> I've heard of folks using Crappie jigs for Pompano, but they don't make the runs that Spanish might.


You're right about that. Pompano are pound for pound, a stronger fish than a Spanish Mackerel. They don't just make a straight line run, either. They twist and turn, and know how to use the wave action to put the hurt on your gear. 

We catch spanish mack down here on sabiki rigs and straw rigs quite often. And for lightweight action, the small jig heads will work fine. Just take any jig head you want, from 1/8-3/8 oz - a yellow one - and put something white on it. Doesn't really matter what. I use the cheap ZOOM plastic worms. I cut off a piece about 2" long, with no special cuts or splits. Just cut it off with a scissors. Put it on the jig head. That's it. 

You want to obviously match it to gear that can toss it out, as you are attempting to do. 1/8 oz is really light, so you might want to check out a 7' rod that you might use for say, walleye. Bass Pro used to make some really good ones. Pair it up with a spinning rod. When you say 2500 size reel, I don't know if you mean spinning or conventional, but I would stick to spinning for this endeavor. On your retrieve, you just need a quick, erratic retrieve. I'm not sure if there's really a technique, other than keep it moving and twitching. Spanish mackerel are REALLY dumb fish.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

solid7 said:


> You're right about that. Pompano are pound for pound, a stronger fish than a Spanish Mackerel. They don't just make a straight line run, either. They twist and turn, and know how to use the wave action to put the hurt on your gear.
> 
> We catch spanish mack down here on sabiki rigs and straw rigs quite often. And for lightweight action, the small jig heads will work fine. Just take any jig head you want, from 1/8-3/8 oz - a yellow one - and put something white on it. Doesn't really matter what. I use the cheap ZOOM plastic worms. I cut off a piece about 2" long, with no special cuts or splits. Just cut it off with a scissors. Put it on the jig head. That's it.
> 
> You want to obviously match it to gear that can toss it out, as you are attempting to do. 1/8 oz is really light, so you might want to check out a 7' rod that you might use for say, walleye. Bass Pro used to make some really good ones. Pair it up with a spinning rod. When you say 2500 size reel, I don't know if you mean spinning or conventional, but I would stick to spinning for this endeavor. On your retrieve, you just need a quick, erratic retrieve. I'm not sure if there's really a technique, other than keep it moving and twitching. Spanish mackerel are REALLY dumb fish.


Thank you. I have caught them on straw rigs, gotchas and spoons. But I wanted to use very light tackle with very light lures for more fun. With the straw rigs, you usually have a heavy long pole so you don't feel much of a fight. Yes, I am talking about a 2500 penn conflict.(spinning) My main question would be, if I have the right rod, would 20 lb braid be light enough(6 lb mono diameter) to throw the 1/8 oz marabou crappie jigs.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If you've got a spinning reel, no reason not to go down to 8 or 10 lb. braid. (2-4 lb. mono equivalent) I personally use 8lb braid for my light rigs. As long as you're not bouncing the jig off rocks, you're fine.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Landonsteen, check your PMs.


----------



## jerrylo913 (Jan 3, 2014)

your best bet is 6-10 lb mono or fluro


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

10lb mono is pretty heavy for a 1/8 oz. crappie jig...


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

solid7 said:


> You're right about that. Pompano are pound for pound, a stronger fish than a Spanish Mackerel. They don't just make a straight line run, either. They twist and turn, and know how to use the wave action to put the hurt on your gear.
> 
> We catch spanish mack down here on sabiki rigs and straw rigs quite often. And for lightweight action, the small jig heads will work fine. Just take any jig head you want, from 1/8-3/8 oz - a yellow one - and put something white on it. Doesn't really matter what. I use the cheap ZOOM plastic worms. I cut off a piece about 2" long, with no special cuts or splits. Just cut it off with a scissors. Put it on the jig head. That's it.
> 
> You want to obviously match it to gear that can toss it out, as you are attempting to do. 1/8 oz is really light, so you might want to check out a 7' rod that you might use for say, walleye. Bass Pro used to make some really good ones. Pair it up with a spinning rod. When you say 2500 size reel, I don't know if you mean spinning or conventional, but I would stick to spinning for this endeavor. On your retrieve, you just need a quick, erratic retrieve. I'm not sure if there's really a technique, other than keep it moving and twitching. *Spanish mackerel are REALLY dumb fish*.


they're pretty though. the dumber the better.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

never heard of or seen anyone catch Spanish Mackeral on casted 1/8 jigs, blues yes...Spanish no


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> never heard of or seen anyone catch Spanish Mackeral on casted 1/8 jigs, blues yes...Spanish no


Nobody is saying that you're gonna haul in a monster, but it happens. I have absolutely no idea whatsoever where this fella plans to fish, but on some of the calm water Gulf piers down here, it's no problem at all catching Spanish on a 1/8 oz. jig. Anything from 1/8 up to 3/8. Smaller or larger than that, I wouldn't know. Probably clear water is a prerequisite.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool vid from the youtube.


And already seen Landon catch 2 whiting on the bare crappie jigs in SC so I think some spanish next spring aren't too far fetched.
80% of spanish caught in MB, SC are nailing 2/0 gold hooks with a coffee stirrer over the shank anyways!


----------

